# Salary Package Al Ain Help



## Guimero (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi I got an offer to work at Al Ain as a Aeronautical engineer analyst. I do have 7 years experience.

Basically my salary will be 36000 AED + Annual bonus + Utilities bills + health insurance+ 35 working days paid leave + end of service benefits. ( All the allowances are included in this package house etc...)

Is this a reasonable salary package? It would be just me and my wife in case I have children I will get a 27000 AED Allowance per child per year.

Waiting for your advice


----------



## black-gul (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes , it is very good salary , go for it and good luck


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I agree. Especially good for Al Ain which is a quiet city and relatively cheap cost of living. You should be able to save money on that.


----------

